# Premium SHOW Products



## MalteseObsessed

Ya'll already know that Chrisman released a new line of products. I JUST got my hands on some and am in the process of playing with them.

For those that aren't on FB ~~ last night I got a 10% discount to Maltese Obsession friends == use Discount Code MO10

Moisture Unleashed Shampoo, Conditioner & Conditioning Spray, SHINING High Gloss, Picture Perfect, Detangler so far are all keepers and already on my GT list == they made the Styling Stage @ MO.

I don't know when I'll get the video review up since we are backlogged on shoots right now, but wanted to share the 10% Discount w/our SM friends.

Updates will hit the blog & FB...

on Tweety's cottony coat === this line-up turned her legs and tail into a SILKY shiny different dog altogether

Anybody else do the Pre-order??


NOTE: the shears in the picture are a set that i still have to VLOG review ~~ Sensei Swivl 7" curves ~~ :w00t: === we should get a discount code for these as well, so don't buy any yet...


----------



## Ann Mother

Wondering if they have travel sizes?


----------



## MalteseObsessed

No, not yet Pat...


----------



## mdbflorida

I saw the post on Chrisman, but I thought it was your line of products  because they were sharing your post.


----------



## Lou's Mom

Hedy - you are going to get me in trouble again.... Lol. Can't wait for the videos!


----------



## eiksaa

Thanks for sharing the code, Hedy! I just ordered a bunch of stuff. I have been waiting to try their products. Both G&M have silk-y coats but Gustave's needs help to keeps mats away. So far the only thing that works is Pure Paws silk and IOD heavy management conditioner. Mieka's hair is awesome and pretty much any shampoo and conditioner works on her so it will be great to see how these products do.


----------



## Trisha

Thank you Hedy for the code! I placed an order, can't wait to get the products!! I couldn't wait for the video/review, I just read the product descriptions & picked based on what I thought I needed! lol


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Two days after for Tweety and her fur is totally transformed into a SILKY SLINKY Soft coat == her legs and tail. She is still very white and I didn't need to brush her legs, ears nor tail at all == I just used a groomers x-long pin COMB and it slid through her long hair.

I am not sure if it's the Super GLOSSY SHINE product or the entire combo of the Moisture Unleashed line that has changed her coat texture and visual appearance ==

the Hubby and Kids say she smells like coconuts and a super clean 5-star hotel spa

Dolce -- rarely mats and her fur loves the PP products SILK normally. She is also very very silky and soft. the Picture Perfect is holding her hair up very clean == witth her I only took a grooming comb to her. 

I'll be curious to see how you all enjoy this product. Hopefully the coupon code will hold for some time, but we are working on a surprise for those that already have a the product (time permitting)...

Mags...funny cuz others thought the same thing...definitely not MO product...in fact my family is really upset at me cuz I am sure spending a lot of money to help other people make money...sigh...this hobby turned obsession....


----------



## mdbflorida

Discount code still works, I just ordered.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm waiting to hear from Chrisman as to what to order since I have 2 different coats to deal with once their coats grow back from being shaved down. :blush:
My others do well with any shampoo and conditioner, I'm just mainly wanting to try this for Reese and Kelly whom I usually keep in coat.


----------



## Sylie

Hedy, I googled and googled and went to FB, but I cannot find a link to buy these. Could you please give us a link?


----------



## mdbflorida

Sylie it is pishpad.com


----------



## MalteseObsessed

SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products

Debbie ~~ they are super backlogged with tons of folks asking which line to use...they shared to be patient as they weed through all the questions...but the website should also shed some light into what would be best according to the coat structure.

Happy Grooming friends!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Here is a better link to the site dedicated to SHOW


Home


----------



## Trisha

Received my order for* Premium SHOW *products yesterday! *So far, I love them!* I was shocked how quickly they came! 
I already placed another order a little while ago!

*Thanks again Hedy* for sharing your finds & expertise with us! You're so sweet to always (as you say), "paying it forward"!


----------



## lydiatug

When we get home, I gotta try some too! Sure wish they had travel size


----------



## sdubose

:Girl power:Hedy!!!!! You are killing me, but I give up. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## mdbflorida

Mine came in today -real fast turn around. Boo and Zach go for their grooming tomorrow, so I will have to wait until the following week to try most of it. But I will try the paste and daily spray.


----------



## Ann Mother

I'm trying to hold off but it is hard. I wish this product was out before I had Cody cutdown


----------



## lydiatug

you could always have your groomer use it tomorrow...and then you could fill us in!!



mdbflorida said:


> Mine came in today -real fast turn around. Boo and Zach go for their grooming tomorrow, so I will have to wait until the following week to try most of it. But I will try the paste and daily spray.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm still waiting since I'm not sure which products to get. Reese and Kelly are the main ones I would be using for when their buzz cuts grow out and they can have coats back down to the floor. They both have completely different coats that's why not sure what to get...with my others I keep them in short cuts and pretty any shampoo and conditioner works well on them.


----------



## Trisha

I think their products would be good for all length coats. They have styling products as well as daily moisturizing sprays for brushing & even helps with growing coats. Doesn't have to be full coat, or that's what I get from reading the product information on the site.


----------



## eiksaa

We tried the Knot Anymore detangler on Gustave today. He didn't have any mats so I can't speak to that. 

My favorite grooming spray so far is Crown Royale but it smells really synthetic and perfume-y to me. On Gustave, the Knot Anymore felt the same as CR, his hair is nice, shiny and soft. But the great news is this smells SO good. It smells very natural coconut like. Mieka came over to lick Gustave's hair so she must have liked it too. 

I'll try it again if I have mats to take out, but gotta say I'm sold on Carol's idea of using waterless shampoo to get mats out. We pretty much use detangler only for quick daily brushing now.


----------



## Trisha

Yes, I wanted to try the Knots Anymore & I heard that it did have a wonderful coconut scent. But I had already purchased the waterless shampoo from Pure Paws & seemed to work great on the mats. 
I had the most matting with Maggie when I had her spayed & she also had to be boarded at the Vet for a few more days while I had to go on a trip. So of course not being brushed & laying around in a crate or bed would cause some of that.
But once I got the matting under control again & daily brushing with products, we don't have matting issues! Yay!


----------



## mdbflorida

Tried the picture perfect paste around the eyes. It really does help prevent tear stains because it helps the hair stay down and not poke in eyes.


----------



## eiksaa

I gave G&M a bath with the Moisture line (shampoo+conditioner) today. I really like the results so far. I don't think the results on them are miraculous or earth shattering compared to my current favorites (Pure Paws, IOD), but Gustave and Mieka both have really nice coats to begin with. 

The shampoo/condtioner still smell better than others out there but not as nice as their detangler.

The real test will be Gustave's hair over the next few days. There are products that make his hair look and feel really soft but cause intense matting over time (like CC Spectrum 10). I am always looking for products that reduce matting on him and hoping this one fares well.

For reference, they both have silky coats. Mieka has a very dense coat and is very fluffy and never mats. Gustave has thick hair(each strand is thicker) but the volume is lesser than Mieka's. I will keep you guys posted on how the products work over time.


----------



## Ann Mother

Thanks☺


----------



## justagirltv

Cottony to Silky..... I'm on a no buy!!!! But a little research can't hurt....


----------



## Trisha

Got my second order in today! This time I got "The Shining High Gloss" coat polish! You can use it on wet or dry coat, I used it as soon as I got it on Maggie dry. 

Maggie's coat I would say is already silky & straight but I loved the way it seemed to seal and made the ends less frizzy. Her coat is pretty white, so for now I didn't see her coat becoming really shiny. But she had other products on there from grooming this morning, that could be why. I would have to use again after shampooing. The description says it will also cut down on the drying time! 

But I did like it! Smelled great too! And they really ship quick, both orders I received within 3 -4 days!


----------



## eiksaa

Update: It has been 3 days since their bath and no mats no tangles. I think now I'm seeing a difference between this product and others I've used on them. The hair just feels nice and soft more than usual and I'm loving the ease of grooming because of no mats. 

Unless something goes horribly wrong in the next few days, I'm a fan and will be buying more products. 

Reminder on coat types and products used - Gustave has thick silky hair that's prone to matting. Mieka has silky light but dense hair that never has any matting issues. I used the Moisture shampoo and conditioner on them and used a bit of the Shining product before drying. No leave in conditioners.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I am still playing around with these products too.

the little pot of Picture Perfect is really nice for taming the hair around the face and helping w/stain control ++ shine is very pretty

Detangler has been renamed by my kids == they call it the Coconut NOM NOM Knot NOH MOH == hahaha...we love it and use it as a mist for brushing

Pinky is the test for mats === so far the only products that cause minimal mats on Pinky is PP Recontruction, PP Factor Zero and PP Amplify and I mix different combos of these === but to add shine and softness after I do use SHOW SHINING on her body, but not her legs as that is where she mats up

When I used SHOW on Pinky this last time ==== she stayed mat free for 1 week, but after that she started matting bad == I like to have them be mat free for 2 weeks for me to be superbly happy with a formula.

SHOW Unleashed is really fantastic for the skin == it produces a shine and silk that is so lovely and soft to the touch. The smells are all very pleasant, though fade quite quickly. For those w/senstive skin --- no sulfates is a plus

...but I'm still playing with this line...so far it is quite NICE, though I love the variety of all the different PP lines too, since Korean style cuts call for a VARIETY of different types of hair products.

Can't wait to hear more opinions for everyone...so fun talking to others that are hair product nerds...so fun!! ^_^


----------



## Trisha

I also have the Picture Perfect! Yes!..it does work great for those little hairs you can't get up into the topknot. Maggie really needs help in this area! So I'm pleased with this one!


----------



## mdbflorida

Haven't used most of it but totally agree on the Picture Perfect for preventing stains not only does it prevent hairs for poking in eye, I think it coats the hair with something that prevents a stain. Love it.




MalteseObsessed said:


> I am still playing around with these products too.
> 
> the little pot of Picture Perfect is really nice for taming the hair around the face and helping w/stain control ++ shine is very pretty
> 
> Detangler has been renamed by my kids == they call it the Coconut NOM NOM Knot NOH MOH == hahaha...we love it and use it as a mist for brushing
> 
> Pinky is the test for mats === so far the only products that cause minimal mats on Pinky is PP Recontruction, PP Factor Zero and PP Amplify and I mix different combos of these === but to add shine and softness after I do use SHOW SHINING on her body, but not her legs as that is where she mats up
> 
> When I used SHOW on Pinky this last time ==== she stayed mat free for 1 week, but after that she started matting bad == I like to have them be mat free for 2 weeks for me to be superbly happy with a formula.
> 
> SHOW Unleashed is really fantastic for the skin == it produces a shine and silk that is so lovely and soft to the touch. The smells are all very pleasant, though fade quite quickly. For those w/senstive skin --- no sulfates is a plus
> 
> ...but I'm still playing with this line...so far it is quite NICE, though I love the variety of all the different PP lines too, since Korean style cuts call for a VARIETY of different types of hair products.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more opinions for everyone...so fun talking to others that are hair product nerds...so fun!! ^_^


----------



## MalteseObsessed

yes Mags -- i agree with you and thought i was imagining the coating ... And since their faces get washed so much from eating I think the Picture Perfect is so great for this use. I am glad you find that same side benefit from this. I do have to reapply daily though to keep the loose hairs tamed, but there is absolutely no sticky build up or flaking when i brush it out to redo the top knot!
This Picture Perfect is a winner. ❤


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks Aastha and Hedy and others for sharing feedback about these products. I have been wanting to try these out...think I will go ahead and place my order now! Thanks!


----------



## Chardy

I love the fact that they are all natural! I am not so sure I loved it on McC but will say I only used the shampoo and conditioner and not anything else on her after. She is in a much shorter cut now so I will continue to use this because there is very little matting going on and I love the idea of all the natural no paba etc. 

I bathed Bimmer with the products today for the first time so our trial begins today. He is very silky but not as silky as McC and has much thicker hair. He does not mat easily. When McC was in long coat I had to bathe every 5 days or else I would have a problem. I can go a week with him before anything starts. 

I did not put anything else on him other than the Shampoo and Conditioner because I find less is more on my two for keeping the coat nice and tangle free.

Stay tuned!!! 

(For Bimmer my go to was first PP reconstur and cond second was PP Silk. Both of mine did not last past 2 days with Spec 10)


----------



## eiksaa

Chardy said:


> (For Bimmer my go to was first PP reconstur and cond second was PP Silk. Both of mine did not last past 2 days with Spec 10)



Carol, that's what works best on Guga too but I'm finding these products work even better. I followed up with the Shining gel after shampoo/conditioner and I'm starting to wonder if that was the big difference? Which shampoo/conditioner did you use of the three they offer?

Btw, thanks for sharing your experience about Spectrum 10. I was very confused when it didn't work on Gustave since everyone else seems to love it. I tried it many many times, once even put almost half a bottle of conditioner on him but it just didn't work. It makes me feel sane to know I'm not the only one who experienced this.


----------



## shellbeme

So has anyone found that the SHOW line offers anything that stands out above the pure paws line?


----------



## eiksaa

shellbeme said:


> So has anyone found that the SHOW line offers anything that stands out above the pure paws line?



Yes, I prefer Show products over Pure Paws for Guga now. On Mieka I think it's about the same.


----------



## Chardy

eiksaa said:


> Carol, that's what works best on Guga too but I'm finding these products work even better. I followed up with the Shining gel after shampoo/conditioner and I'm starting to wonder if that was the big difference? Which shampoo/conditioner did you use of the three they offer?
> 
> Btw, thanks for sharing your experience about Spectrum 10. I was very confused when it didn't work on Gustave since everyone else seems to love it. I tried it many many times, once even put almost half a bottle of conditioner on him but it just didn't work. It makes me feel sane to know I'm not the only one who experienced this.


I used the moisture unleashed shampoo and conditioner. I bet Bimmer needs the shining gel after ... and McC needs the Picture Perfect for sure!!


----------



## Chardy

shellbeme said:


> So has anyone found that the SHOW line offers anything that stands out above the pure paws line?


Jury is still out for me Shelly, but I love the fact that there is no PABA in it!!


----------



## lydiatug

I'm so happy to hear all your experiences...I'm going to have to try some of these products too I think


----------



## Chardy

One more thing I don't like!!! They let us use the MO10 code just once... Pure Paws let's us get the discount every time we order!! :angry:


----------



## lydiatug

Good to know, I'll order all at once!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Really? --- the MO10 code should be able to be used with any order
Let me check with Manny and get back to ya'll

so far the MO10 code should work for
PurePawsUSA.com
PurePaws.net
Show
toplinepets


----------



## mysugarbears

Trisha said:


> I think their products would be good for all length coats. They have styling products as well as daily moisturizing sprays for brushing & even helps with growing coats. Doesn't have to be full coat, or that's what I get from reading the product information on the site.



Oh, i know if it's for all coat types but I have other shampoo's to use while everyone is cut very short and I need to use what I have on hand first and when the two girls start getting in coat is when I would like to try the products. 

Chris and or Manny tried to respond to my message and couldn't because of the settings I had set up on my FB...I can't wait to hear what they suggest since both girls have completely differently coats...that was the reason I contacted them to see what would be best.


----------



## Chardy

MalteseObsessed said:


> Really? --- the MO10 code should be able to be used with any order
> Let me check with Manny and get back to ya'll
> 
> so far the MO10 code should work for
> PurePawsUSA.com
> PurePaws.net
> Show
> toplinepets


When I put the code in it said you already used this once and good for one time only... I ordered anyway.. but 10% is worth something!!!


----------



## shellbeme

Hmm so it sounds like it all depends on your dogs hair. So SHOW has three different types of shampoos, I assume these don't dilute?

I was kind of interested in their Moisture Unleashed line. It sounds like some of you have tried that one? How does it compare with the pure paws moisturizing? Hedy, seriously, I need to see the vlog on this.  

I am also interested in the Picture Perfect and the Knot Anymore and The Shining (but only because you all have talked about it).  You all are a bad influence on me. I like it.


----------



## Trisha

Hedy, the code only worked once with my first order too. When you put it in after using once, it kicks it out and says it's already been used.


----------



## kd1212

Hedy,

I bought the Moisture Unleashed shampoo and conditioner and the daily conditioner right after you posted on FB--pre the discount code--BOOOOO...

I've been using the daily conditioner every day since I got it about 4-5 days ago and it's fantastic. Tyler's hair is so soft and silky smooth. He actually looks as if I bathed him.

Today I actually did bathe him and his hair is very white, shiny, and extremely soft--his trainer even said so in our agility class today!

So far, I'm really, really happy. Most important the products are paraben and sulfate free!

Thanks again for the tip!!! Next time, I'll take advantage of the discount--hopefully I'll remember--LOL

xo
Kim


----------



## Leanne

Juries still out for me. Tried the moisture unleashed shampoo, conditioner, and spray-in conditioner. Looks good right after bath but Wil is a messy boy. He looks a little dirty quicker that usual. Love the Tease Me powder though....funny because my hair dresser used a similar product on me last week. I do not like to use much too spray for show top knots and Wil has very fine hair. The tease powder works very well and I no longer need to use tacky products. So I found at least one product in the line I am going to love.


----------



## Trisha

Maggie's top knot is fine too. So glad to hear about another product (tease powder). I'll have to check that one out! I thought the Picture Perfect was working, but not so much now.


----------



## eiksaa

Trisha said:


> Maggie's top knot is fine too. So glad to hear about another product (tease powder). I'll have to check that one out! I thought the Picture Perfect was working, but not so much now.



It only holds hair long enough for a picture, huh?


----------



## Trisha

LOL @ Aastha. Yes, you are so right! My thoughts exactly on that one! Darn, I tried to make it work, I wanted to be a believer...lol. But now, I see some are saying it helps with the tear staining. Well, that's not my issue, I needed it for keeping the loose hairs up away from the eyes. Pooh!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Ok sadly the MO10 discount only works as an introductory offer per Manny ~~ which makes sense since they just launched the product and they also just signed on their first distributor. Chris Christensen has this same problem with offering a discount as they have some agreement with their distributors NOT to undersell their products.

so make sure you get your order all together before you order and use the MO10 code only once ~~ but that could go away soon too

Picture Perfect has to be reapplied daily to keep the pesky eye hairs sitting down. I love the Pina Colada smell and there is no flaking when you comb it out to redo the top knot. Depending on how much you use the hairs can sit down all day unless you have a dog like our Pinky that is CONStant SMOOSHY face.

It helps too to comb out the hair first and then after you smooth on the Picture Perfect ~~ don't take a comb to it or the comb takes the product out and unsticks the hair

Knot No More Detangler ~~~ for coats that tend to mat up real bad ~~~ you can't do the 'SHOCK AND AWE" spraying with this detangled cuz it drops too much moisture into the mat and after you work really hard to take the mat out ~~ it'll mat even worse after. It's great for tiny mats or coats that don't tend to mat. If you have a coat that mats up naturally, then you'll want to use a demoting spray that is less emollient (IceonIce or PP RinseFree)

...I've worked some with Unleashed, but now I'll be playing with the Clarifying and the Ultra Moisturizing formula too...still playing...

curious to hear further outcomes on how the coats softness and shine lasted after a bath with unleashed...


----------



## MalteseObsessed

ooops i forgot that Manny said that they'd be doing some holiday specials soon too ~~ fyi


----------



## lydiatug

Thanks again Hedy! I'm still waiting to decide which products I want to try


----------



## Chardy

Premium Show Update:

We are on day 5 today and Bimmer definitely needs to be groomed today. The matting he got is equal to Pure Paws (he doesn't mat much so he isn't a good example to use ) but I would say that on day five after using PP he would not be this ready to bathe again. But I do like the idea of the all natural so maybe that is why they need to be groomed more often. I truly believe that is a good idea to rotate products that work well and use a clarifying shampoo every few weeks. Not sure if I am going to do Pure Paws Silk or try this on him twice in a row.

I also will be receiving the spray today and picture perfect today... 

So far I give the products a great rating.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

My family thinks the spray is just ok == they prefer the Purple PP Shine spray, and they sometimes just spray the air in their room since they love the smell so much

the Picture Perfect smells like Pina Colada -- i ordered several jars of it and I'll be using it on the kids too === makes the hair really shiny === on black hair it really reflects light

Carol --- I'd want to see how the coat is after 2 shampoos in a row on Bimmer


----------



## Chardy

Ok So Bimmer got two Show shampoos in a row... I am not sure I am loving the moisture Show on him, but it could be his coat type of hair. Which is very thick and silky. I did use the shine this time too, and did not see much of a difference from when I didn't use it. I ended up using the flat iron on him which I never have to do. I do LOVE LOVE LOVE is the picture perfect. I has kept all those little hairs out of the eyes all day long! I will continue to use the Show on McC as it is great on her hair. She isn't in long coat -- 

So my final answer is : Yes to Show Moisture for McC with short coat
No to Show Mositure for Bimmer (Pure Paws is our go to) 

Picture Perfect is my favorite of all !!!!


----------



## lydiatug

Thanks Carol! I've been debating on whether to try the moisture line on Georgie...she's silky but a little wavy. Her body is short, but her legs are longer, so not sure if it would work or not. She could use a little more moisture in her coat, but the Spec 10 seems to work well on her. I had the PP, but it dried her out too bad  I will definitely have to try the picture perfect. I have another brand, but It creates a crust that I don't like and you have to wash it out.


----------



## Trisha

Not sure what it is, I'm guessing it's the smell but Maggie loves their product "The Shining". Each time I put some in my hand and start to rub it into her coat, she gets so excited! lol I'm glad she's excited but then it makes it a little more difficult to get her to stand still as I brush her! But we get it done and she looks so soft & her coat shines & looks whiter. Her coat has always been very white, but now she shines too! :Flowers 2:


----------



## mdbflorida

I finally tried it and absolutely love the smell and how soft the Booster is! It also is the first time he ever was a well behaved little boy while getting a bath -is there a sedative in it LOL. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Wanted to share that the CLARITY line has a very strong MINTY smell ~~ it very clean smelling, but the dog I was washing did snort a couple time almost to let me know it was a strong scent.

The Royal Treatment (Orange Shampoo) smells of sweet tropical fruit ~~ it is pretty darn nourishing and I like using a dollop of this on the muzzle after I use the Blueberry Facial scrub. The Blueberry Facial is so drying == and either the Royal Treatment or the Moisture Unleashed afterwards is nice to soften the muzzle hair == then a smidgen of conditioner seems to keep the muzzle hairs cleaner

I loved reading everyones take on this new product == SOFT, SHINY and WHITE seems to be the collective feedback all over == bummer is that I can go through a tiny bottle pretty quickly since they don't carry larger bottles


----------



## mdbflorida

Hedy -you should ask them when they are going to start selling the groomer sized bottles. I bet they do eventually and this was the test entry into the market.


----------



## The A Team

Do you have any recommendations for a long coat chihuahua?

Mona Lisa basically has a nice shinny beautiful coat, but her skirt always looks dry...I've tried different conditioners, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

=== Mags === yeah they'll probably be launching some more line items along with big groomer sizes too ...so far so good with what they've released


Pat -- the Moisture Unleashed line is a good softening and light reflecting line if you want to try it to see if Mona Lisa's skirt get's shinier

or you can just order the SHINING HIGH gloss POLISH (in the tube) and just apply this to the tips of the skirt before you blow dry === the Chrisman Shampoos and entire line up is a very HIGH SHINE and LIGHT REFLECTING line overall if you enjoy that Healthy SHINE === it does wilt the hair some for short Korean trims though


another very shine producing line that might work best for Mona Lisa is the Pure Paws CODE SECRET == you might be able to just get the RED bottled Code Secret Spray and spray the ends before you blow dry, but you can also daily mist the ends with it to add shine and nourishment to the ends == it created a nice healthy sheen === the Code Secret shampoos and condoners are pretty darn emollient so maybe she doesn't need them == just the daily spritzing spray


----------



## maltese manica

Just looking at your pictures alone, makes me want to buy everything!


----------



## mysugarbears

I heard from Chrisman...it didn't actually take this long they did try to respond but couldn't because of my privacy settings on FB. :blush: They suggested the Clarity shampoo and conditioner and the Mint Oil Treatment since I have two that chew their feet to the point of staining. To those that use picture perfect does it help with preventing staining from food? I wash faces daily but still have a problem with faces staining from food. I placed an order today for the shampoo, conditioner and mint oil treatment that they suggested. Is there something in this line that will help get rid of the face staining completely? I wonder if they would just let me add on instead of a completely new order...shipping is high!

Well I can't add on to my order since I just received notification that my order shipped. Can't to try them on Chloe and Kelly. I originally asked best product for when Reese and Kelly's started growing out but explained about the problem with Chloe and Kelly chewing feet to the point of badly staying from saliva we are now doing an elimination diet. If there are suggestions about the face staining I'll place another order.


----------



## mysugarbears

I found this product guide on the Show Pet Grooming page. I thought it might help for those who want to try the products but are sure what to use.

Product Guidance + Suggestions


----------



## Trisha

mysugarbears said:


> I found this product guide on the Show Pet Grooming page. I thought it might help for those who want to try the products but are sure what to use.
> 
> Product Guidance + Suggestions


That was helpful, thank you for sharing! I was a little shocked to see the products that are for damaged/chemically treated hair. I guess I didn't realize that perhaps show dogs or others use chemicals on their fluffs. I suppose it's to make their hair whiter. I didn't realize, but I'm not in the show world, so I had no clue. So that was interesting to know & then other info.

Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody

Hedy - I just went to place an order today for the first time and found that the code MO10 didn't work for me. Any idea if they'll be coming up with any discounts again soon, maybe for the holidays?


----------



## lydiatug

I keep checking too...I already used my first code, so I'm hoping for a new offer soon


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Snowbody said:


> Hedy - I just went to place an order today for the first time and found that the code MO10 didn't work for me. Any idea if they'll be coming up with any discounts again soon, maybe for the holidays?





lydiatug said:


> I keep checking too...I already used my first code, so I'm hoping for a new offer soon


They never gave any dates out for the holiday stuff, but then i never asked. With new product launches I am sure their target dates get moved back later then they plan due to production logistics.

I am also in need of bigger bottles as I go through tons of product and the Moisture Unleashed and Royal is now my favorite product(s) for the face. I can try shooting a message to the guys and ask them.


----------



## Chardy

lydiatug said:


> I keep checking too...I already used my first code, so I'm hoping for a new offer soon


I love the Show Moisture one I have been using on both now for the last 4-5 baths... I groom every 5-7 days on average. 

We groomed on Monday and I did PP factor Zero first.... then the Show Moisture shampoo and cond. DID NOT LIKE PP Factor Zero as a pre with the Show, but I could open a store I have so much product so trying to use what I have .... 

ONLY ONE COMPLAINT... Show does not go a long way.. Diluting 8-1 is too much on both of mine, so I have been just squirting the product in my hand and adding water to it that way.. I find it works the best like that. 

So the bang for the buck and shipping added without a discount is the only downfall. Will I reorder? Nope , not without a discount of some sort--- But I do find I am loving the product ...:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I agree --- i don't dilute the SHOW at all. It is ideal undiluted for sure. 

I need gallon sizes...


----------



## MalteseObsessed

btw -- in all products i really don't like having to squeeze out of bottles ~~ my hands are early stages of arthritis and hurt tons ~~

so I like to recycle old pumps and put pumps in most of the products that are in the dogs bathing shower ~~

but I like the Moisture Unleashed Conditioner in a pump at the table too ...here is a pic....i don't have time to tip over the bottle and try and shake/squeeze product out and conditioner is usually super thick...like the PP SILK is impossible to squeeze out of the black bottle...


----------



## Chardy

MalteseObsessed said:


> btw -- in all products i really don't like having to squeeze out of bottles ~~ my hands are early stages of arthritis and hurt tons ~~
> 
> so I like to recycle old pumps and put pumps in most of the products that are in the dogs bathing shower ~~
> 
> but I like the Moisture Unleashed Conditioner in a pump at the table too ...here is a pic....i don't have time to tip over the bottle and try and shake/squeeze product out and conditioner is usually super thick...like the PP SILK is impossible to squeeze out of the black bottle...


You have to take the top off of the PP Silk FOR SURE ... which makes PP= PITA both PP and Show should offer pumps with the products...


----------



## Snowbody

MalteseObsessed said:


> They never gave any dates out for the holiday stuff, but then i never asked. With new product launches I am sure their target dates get moved back later then they plan due to production logistics.
> 
> I am also in need of bigger bottles as I go through tons of product and the Moisture Unleashed and Royal is now my favorite product(s) for the face.* I can try shooting a message to the guys and ask them.*




If you can check, that would be great. Am running low on our shampoo.


----------



## socalyte

I was looking forward to trying these myself. I'm getting low on my beloved Kenco Plum White and thought I'd try the SHOW products, so hopefully they will give out a code for us. If not, I'll just go back to my Plum White.


----------



## charmypoo

I am about to place an order but not sure what I should buy. The product guy doesn't help because it recommends almost every product!

What should I be buying for shampoo/conditioner? I don't want to buy all three lines. Moochi has a thin silk coat - no major issues. I think it is a bit dry as I have been using White on White 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## Snowbody

charmypoo said:


> I am about to place an order but not sure what I should buy. The product guy doesn't help because it recommends almost every product!
> 
> What should I be buying for shampoo/conditioner? I don't want to buy all three lines. Moochi has a thin silk coat - no major issues. I think it is a bit dry as I have been using White on White 3 weeks in a row.


I like the Moisture Unleashed. Tyler's coat is also silky not cottony and if you need some moisture this seems good for Moochi.


----------



## charmypoo

Snowbody said:


> I like the Moisture Unleashed. Tyler's coat is also silky not cottony and if you need some moisture this seems good for Moochi.


Thanks Susan! Do you see any dramatic improvements with this product over Pure Paws?


----------



## charmypoo

I just bought the Moisture Unleashed line off https://www.laineeltd.com. The shipping works out cheaper than off the PishPad site. Is there anywhere even cheaper?


----------



## Snowbody

charmypoo said:


> Thanks Susan! Do you see any dramatic improvements with this product over Pure Paws?


I didn't use Pure Paws but I definitely see and feel a difference. His hair is so silky smooth and soft and seems to stay that way longer than with other shampoos. I like the smell and the look. I just have to work on the dilution amount. Think it depends on what you like. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Ashley21

I would love to know if anyone tries or plans on trying the new Make it Big shampoo, conditioner, and mousse, especially for short body cuts like the Korean cut. I recently started using PP Amplify on Daisy and love how much more even I can get the cut on her body. I'm curious about the new Show Products volumizing products. Also, they appear to be on sale this week at Pish Pads.


----------



## LOVE_BABY

*A QUESTION: will a 'short' cottony coat still mat when wearing a harness or clothing?*



MalteseObsessed said:


> on Tweety's cottony coat === this line-up turned her legs and tail into a SILKY shiny different dog altogether


I hope to try these products sometime soon thanks for the code. 
*I'm wondering where online to order those Chrisman products if I'm not on Facebook?*

Also wondering if possibly you could please answer one more question I have, since you are so knowledgeable about grooming a cottony coat. Or if anyone else out there knows, I would love to hear about it! As you all know I am trying to work up the nerve to cut Baby's nearly floor length coat to a style more like your Dolce has, but Baby has mostly cottony hair more like Tweety's texture. The reason I am thinking of cutting it at all is so that Baby can wear a harness & cloths/coat without getting severely matted especially when taking walks outside. *My question is will cutting hair short on the body pretty much 'prevent matting' or will it 'lessen the severity of matting' or will he still get terrible mats even with having short hair on the body while wearing his harness?? What has been your experience with matting while wearing a harness for Tweety's short body hair?* 
-Thanks


----------



## shellbeme

LOVE_BABY said:


> I hope to try these products sometime soon thanks for the code.
> *I'm wondering where online to order those Chrisman products if I'm not on Facebook?*
> 
> Also wondering if possibly you could please answer one more question I have, since you are so knowledgeable about grooming a cottony coat. Or if anyone else out there knows, I would love to hear about it! As you all know I am trying to work up the nerve to cut Baby's nearly floor length coat to a style more like your Dolce has, but Baby has mostly cottony hair more like Tweety's texture. The reason I am thinking of cutting it at all is so that Baby can wear a harness & cloths/coat without getting severely matted especially when taking walks outside. *My question is will cutting hair short on the body pretty much 'prevent matting' or will it 'lessen the severity of matting' or will he still get terrible mats even with having short hair on the body while wearing his harness?? What has been your experience with matting while wearing a harness for Tweety's short body hair?*
> -Thanks


Hi Sandy,

I am not Hedy, or an expert of any kind when it comes to grooming. I do groom my boys at home, myself. I keep Tucker in a korean cut,  and I need to post some new pictures of our latest cut. I do clip his body short, but I believe Hedy keeps it even a bit longer than I do.

For Tucker, the clip really helps to stop the matting. Also, Rocky-my other malt who has curly body hair has huge issues with matting and keeping it short helps him a ton. Still, if you leave a little length, even, say, an inch, I think it's best to groom regularly. For my boys, anyway, we do, if I do not stay on top of it, they mat like crazy.


----------



## Ashley21

LOVE_BABY said:


> MalteseObsessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> on Tweety's cottony coat === this line-up turned her legs and tail into a SILKY shiny different dog altogether
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to try these products sometime soon thanks for the code.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering where online to order those Chrisman products if I'm not on Facebook?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wondering if possibly you could please answer one more question I have, since you are so knowledgeable about grooming a cottony coat. Or if anyone else out there knows, I would love to hear about it! As you all know I am trying to work up the nerve to cut Baby's nearly floor length coat to a style more like your Dolce has, but Baby has mostly cottony hair more like Tweety's texture. The reason I am thinking of cutting it at all is so that Baby can wear a harness & cloths/coat without getting severely matted especially when taking walks outside. *My question is will cutting hair short on the body pretty much 'prevent matting' or will it 'lessen the severity of matting' or will he still get terrible mats even with having short hair on the body while wearing his harness?? What has been your experience with matting while wearing a harness for Tweety's short body hair?*
> -Thanks
Click to expand...

Daisy had such a cottony coat that the hair on her body would grow out in a big puff ball instead of laying flat so I keep her in a korean cut. Her body hair will not matt at all unless I let it grow out an inch or more before I cut it again. I usually use a wood pin brush and brush backward on her short body hair. It's also nice that her harness now only touches where her body hair is short so nothing matts from walks and her leg hair can still be long. Yoshi has silky hair so I keep him in a longer puppy cut since his hair lays flat and straight, but his harness does matt him up around the arms.


----------



## LOVE_BABY

:ThankYou:*Thanks Shelly & Ashley!* Thanks to you, at least I now know there will most likely be some benefit to cutting it short on his body where the harness touches if I can work up the courage to cut it off! I was afraid of cutting it off & finding that I still had the same exact matting problem as when it was long lol! Baby's hair is even more beautiful now that I have recently begun using Ice on Ice & Shine for Sure on his almost floor length hair, it kills me to cut it but I might. _*It would be great to put a harness on him or clothing and have little to no matting afterward!! --would be a dream come true :chili:!*_

*P.S*. ---I hadn't realized this was an _old thread from 2014 _since it came up in the 'active topics' category today {Friday May 29th 2015}, so the coupon code Hedy gave has probably already expired that Hedy gave for Chrisman products.


----------



## Chardy

Bimmer's coat is amazing with Show Products!! Just took this pic last night. I love everything so far.


----------



## Ashley21

LOVE_BABY said:


> :
> 
> *P.S*. ---I hadn't realized this was an _old thread from 2014 _since it came up in the 'active topics' category today {Friday May 29th 2015}, so the coupon code Hedy gave has probably already expired that Hedy gave for Chrisman products.


Sorry about that Sandy. I thought this might be a good place to ask about the new Volumizing products.


----------



## Ashley21

Chardy said:


> Bimmer's coat is amazing with Show Products!! Just took this pic last night. I love everything so far.


WOW! What a beautiful coat! Which products have you used so far?


----------



## LovelyLily

The "balm" looks interesting. Do you like it? 

Back in the fall when Hedy first posted about this line, I bought their Moisture Unleashed spray conditioner/detangler and the paste called Picture Perfect (or a name something close to that) and like them both. The Picture Perfect product works for smoothing down the hair by the eyes, to reduce it puffing up around her eyes. Love the smell of the conditioner/detangler!


----------



## Chardy

I have the moisture and the royal line. I love them both. I also have the balm, picture perfect, conditioner spray, and one other that gives shine. I love the fact that they are gentle without the harsh chemicals. I have a cupboard full of pure paws that go in my next garage sale!!'


----------



## maddysmom

Chardy said:


> I have the moisture and the royal line. I love them both. I also have the balm, picture perfect, conditioner spray, and one other that gives shine. I love the fact that they are gentle without the harsh chemicals. I have a cupboard full of pure paws that go in my next garage sale!!'


Pure Paws made my dogs itch real bad!


----------



## Sylie

maddysmom said:


> Pure Paws made my dogs itch real bad!


Mine too.


----------



## Ashley21

Chardy said:


> I have the moisture and the royal line. I love them both. I also have the balm, picture perfect, conditioner spray, and one other that gives shine. I love the fact that they are gentle without the harsh chemicals. I have a cupboard full of pure paws that go in my next garage sale!!'


Do you dilute the shampoos and conditioners any, and if so, how much? I've read on here that others do not dilute at all, but I purchased some sample sizes of moisture unleashed at Nationals and was told to dilute even more than what was recommended on the bottle :huh:


----------



## Chardy

No I do not dilute at all.


----------



## LOVE_BABY

*Absolutely gorgeous! {Plus a question}*



Chardy said:


> Bimmer's coat is amazing with Show Products!! Just took this pic last night. I love everything so far.


Absolutely gorgeous!!! 
Do you straighten his hair with a flat iron at all to get it so straight??


----------



## aylintigger

mdbflorida said:


> Discount code still works, I just ordered.


what website?


----------



## mdbflorida

aylintigger said:


> what website?


Here is the website, but I doubt the discount code still works.

SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products Home


----------

